# The Houston Rockets playoff thread!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well thanks to the 2 insane baskets by Kobe against the Blazers, we'll be playing the Lakers in the 1st round! Good news is that Malone had a bad ankle sprain tonight and may miss some time, and the Lakers haven't been playing all that sharp lately. Bad news is that we've been playing even crappier than they have... but the playoffs is a completely different ballgame, it'd be interesting to see how Yao and the Rockets step up against the team everyone thought would cruise to a title this year.

Feel free to post new, updates, and comments on the 2 teams on this thread!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's to hoping for a succesful campaign. *raises glass*

Good news though that Malone's out.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yao needs to wake up. He has been pretty bad in April. Either Yao brings his game or the Rockets will be packing up there bags real quick. I'm hoping for a Yao vs Shaq battle that will go to 7 games.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

::jumps up and down::
Yay! I really wanted to play the Lakers so bad in the 1st round. My wish came true!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I want to buy tickets but before I do is this a best of 5 or 7 matchup? If anyone plans on going the cheapest seats left are in the $40 range. I really hope I can make it on the 23 or 25. 
Go Rockets:headbang:


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

will be a great series. i think this one might come down to the wire.

:yes:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I want to buy tickets but before I do is this a best of 5 or 7 matchup? If anyone plans on going the cheapest seats left are in the $40 range. I really hope I can make it on the 23 or 25.
> Go Rockets:headbang:


Best of 7 game series, I think the game on Friday night is already sold out. I am getting the $90 seats near the Tundra zone.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

What a chance for Yao... and what a chance for us..We will watch the 2 best centers of the league battling for the dominance..Probably the Lakers will win..thx to the other stars..but Yao vs Shaq. will be a great match up...I hope in a 6 game series.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Playoff Forum Thread


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Game 1 Recap:

Lakers 72
Rockets 71

Rockets had the final posession with 17 seconds left in the game, Francis penetrates, kicks it out to Jim Jackson, who misses a fairly open 3 pointer. 



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Well... it was a frustrating game for both teams (just ask Jim Gray). The Lakers weren't allowed to execute their triangle offense mainly because no one could hit any perimeter shots. The Rockets were clearly nervous in the first half, 15 turnovers in just 24 minutes of play!
> 
> Yao had a pretty good game. He didn't get anything going on the offensive end, and that was mainly because his number of touches was very limited. He was setting some hard picks and did a very good job on the boards. Caused Shaq to miss a couple of dunks, but allowed him a number of second chance opportunites. Somebody needs to tell Yao that when he fouls Shaq, he has to foul hard.
> ...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

A win last night would have been huge. I don't think the Lakers will play another game that poorly. My eyes couldn't believe some of the awful passes and turnovers in the first quarter. Hopefully game two is a different story.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Bad habits don't go away easy. Sloppy play by the Rockets guards.

Yao was making some sweet passes. Even if he didn't score another point, the ball should have been in his hands more.

What was up with Yao spending so much time on Shaq? As if he wasn't tired enough, JVG can't expect Yao to guard Shaq and also save his fouls and play a finesse type game on offense.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> Bad habits don't go away easy. Sloppy play by the Rockets guards.


I think some of the sloppy play can be controlled. I saw passes that were thrown right out of bounds. Either the passer threw a bad pass that was uncontrollable to catch or the teammate trying to catch it wasn't ready. They need to play more under control and within the system. It's the playoffs, every possessions is important. Especially against the Lakers!

If they could go from averaging about 20 turnovers a game to 15 or 16 it would make a big difference. I think this is very possible, but the players have to play within the system.

One more thing. I would like to see Mark Jackson play more. He might be old and slow but he still can ball. He is also a playoff experienced point guard.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm hoping JVG will make adjustments. I can understand if he wanted to start the series with the faith Yao could take Shaq 1-on-1 and Francis could handle the offense, to at least acclimate them to play-off level basketball. Throw them into the deep end and all that. In Game 2, though, it would be an indictment on JVG if the same mistakes were repeated without adjustments.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As a Blazer fan I'd like to say I'm sorry my team didn't beat the Lakers for you. I'd also like to tell you that if you need a shoulder to cry on after you get hurried out of the first round that as a Blazer fan I understand and am here for you.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> As a Blazer fan I'd like to say I'm sorry my team didn't beat the Lakers for you. I'd also like to tell you that if you need a shoulder to cry on after you get hurried out of the first round that as a Blazer fan I understand and am here for you.


Actually I'm sure that if we played the Kings we'd get creamed by them even worse. Webber's looking better, Peja's unstoppable, and Christie looks like a Scottie Pippen clone. Still, I think the Mavs have a chance in the series.

I won't be too disappointed if Houston loses, I never really expected them to go past the first round this yr. I do hope they'll win at least one game though, and hope that Yao will at least match up to Shaq in the series. But I would be disappointed if they don't make any big off season moves... (*cough* trade Francis *cough*)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> But I would be disappointed if they don't make any big off season moves... (*cough* trade Francis *cough*)




LOl Your coughs sound a lot like mine *cough* trade Damon and D.A. *cough*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Right now, I don't see the Rockets getting a good package for Francis. They are better off keeping him and hoping he gains some maturity. Unless the Clippers agree to send Brand to Houston. 

Also, our offense sucks. Even when Yao Ming is scoring, we have no other consistent options. It's not like Gumby draws out plays or has developed any kind of offensive theme for this team. That matter needs to be addressed.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If the Rockets want to win a game in this series, tonight is their chance. They are at home in a new arena and the crowd is watching them play in the playoffs after an absence. We all know JVG is ready for tonight, let's see how his players respond.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Blazer fan here...just stopping by to wish you guys the best of luck tonight! I'll be watching!

GO ROCKETS!

BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!

I think you can do it-the Lakers have NOT dominated you and we were able to take them to double OT...
they won's last.

GO GET 'EM! 

The refs will be less likely to help them in Houston-get these 2 and then go steal the next one!


----------

